# Last plow of the season...



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well looks like I get to plow one more time this season... got a good 3-4" of lake effect out there and it is still snowing...:redbounce payup


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

where?. we have grass in buffalo


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

This was from the snow fall on the 15th....


----------

